# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Διαγράμματα Ακτινοβολίας Κεραιών

## kostas_chania

*Εισαγωγή*

Γενικά κεραία εννοούμε ένα μηχανισμό μετατροπής υψίσυχνων ρεύματων που διαρρέουν μια μεταλλική δομή σε εκπεμπόμενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα στον χώρο.Οι κεραίες δεν προσθέτουν ισχύ αλλά την κατευθύνουν.Ο σκοπός μιας κεραίας εκπομπής είναι να κατευθύνει την ισχύ που δέχεται στην είσοδο της σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές και αντίστοιχα της λήψης είναι  να δέχεται τα σήματα από συγκεκριμένες περιοχές.




                                       Τυπικό Διαγραμμα Ακτινοβολίας
*                                                   Πηγη * http://www.rfparts.com/






Οι κεραίες δεν ακτινοβολούν με την ίδια ένταση σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις .Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας μας δείχνει που η κεραία βγάζει την περισσότερη ενέργεια και που την μικρότερη ενέργεια στον χώρο(ποιες περιοχές υποβαθμίζονται ή που συγκεντρώνεται η ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς).Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας περιγράφει την ακτινοβολία  μιας κεραίας στον τρισδιάστατο χώρο με δύο διαγράμματα : το κάθετο (κάθετη τομή στο τρισδιάστατο επίπεδο) και το οριζόντιο (οριζόντια τομή).Η κεραία θεωρείται οτι βρίσκεται τοποθετημένη στο κέντρο του διαγράμματος. Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας ειναι μια γραφική αναπαράσταση που συνδέει τον χώρο με την ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς ή αντίστοιχα σε μια κεραία λήψης εκφράζει την ευαισθησία συναρτήσει  της διεύθυνσης.  Συνήθως το χρειαζόμαστε όταν χρειάζεται να προσδιορίσουμε πως μια κεραία συμπεριφέρεται στον χώρο πχ
   Μας δείχνει σε ποιες γωνίες μια κεραία λήψης μπορεί να συλλέξει μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά σήματος σε σχέση με μια άλλη (για να δούμε σε ποιες γωνίες θα έχουμε καλύτερη λήψη στην κεραία πρέπει να δούμε το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας) ή αντίστοιχα μας δείχνει πόσο αυξάνεται η εμβέλεια μας σε κάποιες γωνίες.Μας βοηθάει να δούμε κατά την εκπομπή τι περιοχές φωτίζουμε δηλαδή σε ποιες κατευθύνσεις και γωνίες μας ενδιαφέρει  να πάει το σήμα. Γενικά δεν μας συμφέρει να σπαταλάμε ισχύ προς τα εκεί που δεν μας χρειάζεται. Μας βοηθάει όταν θέλουμε να περιορίσουμε την εκπομπή προς μια  περιοχή και να την ενισχύσουμε προς κάποια άλλη περιοχή αλλάζοντας απλά τον φυσικό προσανατολισμό της κεραίας  εκπομπής.Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας μας βοηθάει έτσι ώστε να μειώσουμε /εξουδετερώσουμε γνώστες παρεμβολές στην περιοχή . Ο σκοπός κατά την εκπομπή δεν είναι να μολύνουμε μια περιοχή με θόρυβο (προφανώς δε θέλουμε η κεραία μας να εκπέμπει σε όλες τις κατευθύνσεις) ούτε και να συλλέγουμε - επηρεαζόμαστε από θόρυβο (γειτονικές εκπομπές) .
Όσο λιγότερο κατευθυντικό είναι ένα διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας σε μια κεραία λήψης τόσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η επίδραση του περιβάλλοντος  (Η κεραία λήψης θεωρείται πολύ εξαρτημένη από τι βρίσκεται  γύρω της ή πισω της) .Μας δείχνει δηλαδή πόσο επηρεάζουμε και πόσο επηρεαζόμαστε πχ  σε μια περιοχή από κεραίες μας δείχνει πόσο επηρεάζονται οι γειτονικές κεραίες από την δικιά μας εκπομπή. Γενικά τον προσανατολισμό της κεραίας τον προσαρμόζουμε βάση του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας έτσι ώστε να καλύπτουμε τις περιοχές που μας ενδιαφέρουν και αντίστοιχα να εξουδετερώνουμε/μειώνουμε τις γνωστές τοπικές παρεμβολές. Τέλος το χρησιμοποιούμε σαν εργαλείο σύγκρισης μεταξύ κεραιών ( πχ μας επιτρέπει να διακρίνουμε συγκριτικά πόσο πεπλατυσμένες είναι κάποιες περιοχές που μας ενδιαφέρουν).

Κάθε κεραία ανάλογα με την κατηγορία στην οποία βρίσκεται ( κατευθυντικη ή μη) παρουσιάζει συγκεκριμένα μοτίβα στο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας . Ο κύριος λοβός (main lobe) ακτινοβολίας είναι ένα τμήμα (μεγαλύτερη κλειστή καμπύλη) του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας  που  αναγνωρίζεται λόγω των  μέγιστων τιμών που λαμβάνει.Η βαθμονόμηση του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας γίνεται σε μοίρες (360) και συνήθως ο άξονας του κύριου λοβού τοποθετείται στις 0  μοιρες. Ο λοβός  που βρίσκεται 180 μοίρες αντίθετα  από τον κύριο λοβό ονομάζεται οπίσθιος λοβός ο οποιος ειναι  κατα περίπτωση επιθυμητός (Θα μιλησουμε παρακάτω για το F/B ratio). Οι άλλοι λοβοί ονομάζονται πλευρικοί λοβοί ακτινοβολίας και συνήθως απεικονίζουν ακτινοβολία σε μη επιθυμητές κατευθύνσεις .Στις κεραίες έχουμε το φαινόμενο της συμβολής όπου τα διάφορα μέρη της κεραίας δρουν σαν κυματικές πηγές και τα εκπεμπόμενα κύματα συναντιούνται  με αποτέλεσμα σε κάποιες γωνίες του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας  να εμφανίζονται τα λεγόμενα "σημεία μηδενισμού" το οποίο σημαίνει οτι  τα κύματα μεταξύ τους έχουν διαφορά φάσης 180 ή δημιουργούνται μέγιστα σε κάποιες άλλες γωνίες όταν τα _προσπίπτοντα_ κύματα έχουν την ίδια φάση (πχ κύριος λοβός) .




*Πηγη * http://www.amateur-radio-wiki.net/index.php





 Όλα τα διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας είναι διαστασιολογημένα (κλίμακα) σε db και κανονικοποιημένα ενω υπάρχουν διαφορετικές αναπαραστάσεις ανάλογα με την χρησιμοποιούμενη κλίμακα [1]  . Ένα κανονικοποιημένο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας είναι το ίδιο με ένα μη κανονικοποιημενο με την μόνη αλλαγή στην κλίμακα  ετσι ώστε η μέγιστη τιμή του πλάτους της ακτινοβολίας να είναι πάντα στα 0 db .Το  διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας δημιουργείται με διάφορους τρόπους (σε ανηχοικο θάλαμο) για παράδειγμα :

Κρατώντας σταθερή την κεραία λήψης περιστρέφουμε την προς έλεγχο κεραία σε διαφορετικές γωνίες παίρνοντας την ένδειξη του οργάνου (mili Volt)  ανα γωνία .Για να το κανονικοποιησω  χρησιμοποιώ  την μέγιστη τιμή του πλάτους (mili Volt) που εμφανίζεται κατά τις μετρήσεις σαν τιμή αναφοράς και την διαιρώ με όλες τις άλλες τιμές πλάτους (που είναι μικρότερες ) , τις λογαριθμώ και στην συνέχεια ξανασχηματίζω το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας με τις νέες τιμές .Οι τιμές του κανονικοποιημένου διαγράμματος βρίσκονται στο διάστημα από 0 μέχρι 1.Η νέα  μονάδα αναφοράς του διαγράμματος χρειάζεται να είναι τα db για αυτό και  λογαριθμώ  όλες τις κανονικοποιημένες τιμές . Η τιμή 1 η οποία αντιστοιχεί στην μέγιστη τιμή του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας λογαριθμώντας την προκύπτει (Log 1 = 0 db ) ενώ οι  υπόλοιπες τιμές  προκύπτουν με αρνητικό πρόσημο (για αυτο βλέπεται αρνητικά db στο διάγραμμα). Το καλο που έχουν τα κανονικοποιημένα διαγράμματα ειναι οτι μπορείς εύκολα να δείξεις ή να δεις που είναι η γωνία μισής ισχύος ή  να κάνεις σύγκριση μεταξύ του κύριου και των άλλων λοβών της κεραίας η  να δεις το βάθος των «σημείων μηδενισμού» κλπ.

Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιήσαμε τα db είναι αρκετά απλός : Για να περιγράψεις σε ένα γραμμικό διάγραμμα την συμπεριφορά του μεγέθους της ακτινοβολίας μιας κεραίας από mili volt εως pico volt  θα χρειαζόταν 15 μέτρα χαρτί για να απεικονισθεί το συγκεκριμένο διάγραμμα για αυτό τον λόγο επιλέξαμε να λογαριθμισουμε το μέγεθος .Οι λογάριθμοι χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα όταν θέλεις να δείξεις πως συμπεριφέρεται ένα μέγεθος το οποίο έχει πολύ μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις .

Για να διαβάσουμε ενα διάγραμμα χρειάζεται πρώτα να καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει για μας η κλίμακα των db που εμφανίζεται. Παρατηρήστε ότι στο παρακάτω διάγραμμα περιλαμβάνει εσωτερικούς κύκλους με τιμές -3 ,-10 ,-20,-30,-40  db  χωρισμένο σε τμήματα των 10 μοιρων .Οι τιμές αυτές που απεικονίζονται εσωτερικά δεν είναι επιλεγμένες τυχαία πχ ο κύκλος με τιμή -3db συναντά τον κύριο λοβό ακτινοβολίας (μεγαλύτερη κόκκινη κλειστή καμπύλη) σε δύο σημεία  τα οποία ονομάζονται σημεία μισής ισχύος και οριοθετούν την γωνία που η ισχυς μειώνεται στο 50%  η οποία μας ενδιαφέρει οταν σκεφτόμαστε  πόσο θα μειωθει η ισχύς που φτάνει στις περιοχές κάλυψης κατα τον προσανατολισμό της κεραίας (εγκατάσταση) ή πόσο θα μειωθει η εμβέλεια μας εαν θέλουμε να κρατησουμε σταθερη μια συγκεκριμενη στάθμη σήματος .

Έτσι λοιπόν ο εσωτερικός κύκλος -3 db ο οποίος σε σχέση με την μορφή των λοβών ακτινοβολίας της κάθε κεραίας οριοθετεί συγκεκριμένες γωνίες (περιοχές κάλυψης) πάνω από τις οποίες η τελική ισχύς που ακτινοβολεί η  κεραία  είναι μειωμένη κάτω από το 50% της αρχικής της τιμής (Ισχύς που μπαίνει στην είσοδο της κεραίας) .Αντίστοιχα ο εσωτερικός κύκλος -10 db σημαίνει  ότι η τελική ισχύς μειώνεται στο επίπεδο του 10% της αρχικής της τιμής. Ο εσωτερικός κύκλος -20 db σημαίνει  ότι η τελική ισχύς μειώνεται στο επίπεδο του 1% της αρχικής της τιμής.Ο εσωτερικός κύκλος -30 db σημαίνει  ότι η τελική ισχύς μειώνεται στο επίπεδο του 0.1% της αρχικής της τιμής.Ο εσωτερικός κύκλος -40 db σημαίνει  ότι η τελική ισχύς μειώνεται στο επίπεδο του 0.01% της αρχικής της τιμής.





Δίαγραμμα ακτινοβολίας Yagi κεραίας
*Πηγη * http://www.rcexplorer.se





 Τα διαγράμματα που δίνουν οι κατασκευαστές για την κεραία είναι τα ενδιάμεσα διαγράμματα. Το ζητούμενο για μας κάθε φορά είναι ο υπολογισμός της ισχύος εξόδου ανα γωνία δεδομένου της ισχύος που βάζουμε στην είσοδο της κεραίας  .Άρα δεν βγάζει νόημα να περιμένουμε ο κατασκευαστής να μας δώσει το τελικό διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας εκφρασμένο σε watt ανα γωνιά .Το τελικό διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας υπολογίζεται από εμάς (χρειάζεται  επεξεργασία βάση των δικών μας ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών και απαιτήσεων πριν βγάλει πρακτικά νόημα). Ο κατασκευαστής δηλαδή σου δείχνει πάντα ποσοστιαία σε ποια γωνία θα σου συγκεντρώσει την ισχύ εισόδου και σε ποια γωνία  δεν θα ακτινοβολείται  η ισχύς εισόδου που βάζεις.

Ο χώρος γύρω απο την κεραία εχει χωριστεί σε ζώνές ή περιοχές με βάση τα φαινόμενα που συμβαίνουν στις περιοχές αυτές( θα αναφερθούμε σε αυτο σε άλλο άρθρο) .Στην περιοχή κοντά στην κεραία (near field) το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας  είναι επηρεασμένο έντονα (η μορφή του αλλάζει σε συνάρτηση της θέσης)  από τις επαγωγικές και χωρητικές συνιστώσες που εμφανίζονται στην μεταλλική δομή της κεραίας κατά την ροή του ρεύματος . Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας που μας δίνει ο κατασκευαστής αναφέρεται πάντα στο μακρινό πεδίο (Far field ) στο οποίο η μορφή του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας έχει πλέον σταθεροποιηθεί . Την έννοια του μακρινού πεδίου "far field" την λαμβάνουμε υπόψη κατά την διάρκεια των *πειραματικών μετρήσεων ακτινοβολίας* μιας κεραίας  για την αποτύπωση του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας .To μακρινό πεδίο (Far field ) θα λέγαμε οτι ξεκινάει οταν  η απόσταση από την κεραία σε σχέση με τις φυσικές διαστάσεις της κεραίας είναι συγκριτικά μεγάλη (λ ειναι το μήκος κύμματος και D ειναι η διάμετρος της κεραίας )


*Μια απλή περιήγηση με εικόνες :* 
 http://www.microwaves101.com/encyclopedia/absorbingradar1.cfm

 Χρειάζεται να τονιστεί οτι το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας που μας δίνει ο κατασκευαστής είναι ένα ιδανικό διάγραμμα .Η επίδραση του εδάφους (μορφολογία εδάφους , χαρακτηριστικά αγωγιμότητας του εδάφους και  απόσταση από το έδαφος) και άλλων κοντινών αντικειμένων (near field) από την κεραία αλλοιώνει το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας .Τα κύματα τα οποία ανακαλούνται από το έδαφος (με διαφορά φάσης) επιστρέφουν στην κεραία και  επιδρούν στο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας (περισσότερο στο κατακόρυφο διάγραμμα) .Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται στο τμήμα Α  το κατακόρυφο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας μιας κεραίας  διπόλου αγνοώντας το έδαφος (την επίδραση). Στο τμήμα Β φαίνεται το κατακόρυφο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας για την κεραία η οποία βρίσκεται σε  ύψος 1 / 2 του μήκους κύματος πάνω από ένα τέλεια αγώγιμο έδαφος. Στο  τμήμα  C σε  ύψος του 1 / 2 του μήκους κύματος πάνω από ένα μερικώς αγώγιμο έδαφος Όπως φαίνεται το τέλεια αγώγιμο έδαφος (Β) αλλάζει το ποσό της ισχύος που ακτινοβολείται  σε κάθε δεδομένη γωνία  αλλά ειδικά στις χαμηλές γωνίες . Το μερικώς αγώγιμο έδαφος (C) μειώνει περισσότερο το ποσοστό ισχύος των λοβών ακτινοβολίας σε σχέση με το (Β) αλλά αυξάνει μερικώς το εύρος τους .

f0319-05.gif


Επίδραση εδάφους σε δίπολο μισού κύμματος
*Πηγη * http://www.answers.com/topic/ground-effect-2

*
 Επίδραση του εδάφους :*
http://www.saltoscuanticos.org/xe1ky...nnabook/03.pdf


Παράμετροι του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας

Τα διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας χαρακτηρίζονται από την εξής λίστα παραμέτρων :
Κατευθυντικότητα (db) (Directivity)Εύρος δέσμης μισής ισχύος στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο (μοίρες) (HPBW)Εύρος δέσμης μισής ισχύος στο κάθετο επίπεδο (μοίρες) (HPBW)Εύρος δέσμης πρώτων σημείων μηδενισμού στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο (μοίρες) (FNBW)Εύρος δέσμης πρώτων σημείων μηδενισμού στο κάθετο επίπεδο (μοίρες) (FNBW)Λόγος κύριου προς οπίσθιο λοβό (F/B ratio)Επίπεδα (db) και εύρος γωνιών πλευρικών λοβών και οπίσθιων λοβώνΔιαφορά σε db του κύριου λοβού με τον αμέσως μικρότερο λοβό του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας.Διαφορά σε db του κύριου λοβου με  όλους  τους υπόλοιπους  του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας.
*Εξωτερικές Συνδεσεις*

http://www.astronwireless.com/topic-archives-antenna-radiation-patterns.asp [1]
http://www.rcexplorer.se/Educational/gain/gain.html
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/wireless/ps7183/ps469/prod_white_paper0900aecd806a1a3e.html 
http://www.arrl.org/shop/ARRL-Antenn...cover-Edition/

----------

a105 (26-01-19), 

antonis_p (02-12-11), 

lcharal (01-06-13), 

lynx (13-01-12), 

matthew (27-10-17), 

sigmacom (17-10-11), 

spiroscfu (01-12-11), 

WIZARD (18-05-13)

----------


## nikknikk4

.

http://www.arrl.org/shop/ARRL-Antenna-Book-22nd-Hardcover-Edition/

----------

kostas_chania (16-10-11)

----------


## leosedf

http://designelectrons.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-post.html
http://www.ceid.upatras.gr/faculty/a...otes/kef09.pdf

----------


## kostas_chania

καλημέρα σε όλους τους συναδέλφους , καλημέρα  		leosedf το http://designelectrons.blogspot.com ειναι δικό μου για αυτο και δεν μπήκε σαν αναφορά

----------


## leosedf

Δεν πειράζει ας υπάρχει και μια αναφορά εκεί.

----------


## drikos_pag

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να του βάλω εγώ τις τιμές και να φτιάξω το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας οπως παρακάτω
01122011653[1].jpg

----------


## kostas_chania

Καλησπέρα σε όλους εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτο πρέπει να σου κάνει http://dl2kq.de/promm/index.htm

----------

lcharal (01-06-13)

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να του βάλω εγώ τις τιμές και να φτιάξω το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας οπως παρακάτω



Εκτός και αν έχεις πολλέέές τιμές, εγώ έβαζα κόκκινες τελίτσες με το paint στα windows  :Tongue2:

----------


## p.gabr

Βρηκα τυχαία αυτό το ωραίο θέμα  και το επαναφέρω  μιας και πέσαν πολλές ερωτήσεις τελευταία

Μπράβο ΚΩΣΤΑ ωραία δουλειά

----------


## dpa2007

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να του βάλω εγώ τις τιμές και να φτιάξω το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας οπως παρακάτω
> 01122011653[1].jpg



ρίξε μια ματιά στο λινκ

----------

